# Miss Sweetie



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 11, 2011)

Miss Sweetie passed away this afternoon around 12:40 pm. I was cleaning bunny cages and had just given her some lovin, pets and told her what a great bunny she is and what a great momma she was. A few minutes later I looked over and she was going, I gave her a few more pets and she passed away.

When we first got her I tried calling her Onyx, but it just wasn't her. Karen was calling her Sweetie and that describe her so well. She had a very loving and gentle personality, she always took great care of her babies.

Sweetie was approximately 4 1/2 to 5 years old (the person we got her from did not give us an exact date). She was and will be loved by us forever.


----------



## Sweetie (Sep 11, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss Dave. May you find peace knowing that she is looking down on you and making sure that you are okay. May you also find comfort in the memories that you have of her.

I like the pic of her with the baby bunny, it is so cute.

BTW: I have a lionhead mix doe named Sweetie.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 12, 2011)

Dave I'm so sorry for your loss of Miss Sweetie.

She was a Beautiful Bunny.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow:Miss Sweetie.

You will be missed.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 12, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. She was a stunning girl.


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm sorry, Dave. She was a beautiful girl.

At least she had some lovin' from her Daddy before she left, and knew how special she was.

Jan


----------



## CCWelch (Sep 12, 2011)

I am so glad you were able to share her last moments, I also know how bittersweet that is.
Sorry for your loss, Dave.

Binky Free, Sweetie and have fun playing with all our other bunnies waiting for us at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## JimD (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry, Dave. 

Binky free Sweetie.

We'll see you on the other side.
ray::rainbow:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 12, 2011)

We're so sorry to hear you lost your Sweetie, Dave. She was a gorgeous bunny and gone all too soon like all of our bridge bunnies. Rest in peace big girl, you are loved and missed by all.:bunnyangel:


----------



## jujub793 (Sep 12, 2011)

Sorry your Sweetie has gone over the bridge. how
special for you that you were able to spend her last moments together and she wasn't alone at her time


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 15, 2011)

Aw, how can Sweetie be gone? I'm so sorry  I remember when you got her, she was such a gorgeous girl.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you, we miss her a lot.


----------



## Tasha93x (Sep 21, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Sweetie,she was a beautiful girl.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry Sweetie passed away. I can't think of anything profound to say, but I know that sharing a burden makes it lighter on everyone. She was a special girl, such a good mom, and so regally beautiful. Over time, you will remember her with a smile instead of tears.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## jcl_24 (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm sorry Sweetie left for the Bridge :0(.

The first and last thing she knew in your company Dave, was love.

At the Bridge she will feel it still and return some in spirit.

Binky free lovely bunny momma Sweetie.

Jo xx


----------



## Ainsleys_mommy (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 7, 2011)

thanks


----------



## MILU (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh no, that's so sad.... I'm sorry for your loss... may she rest in peace, Miss Sweetie bunny!! ray::rainbow::bunnyangel:
* sorry for the delay in posting


----------

